# Longleat



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Anyone been?  Any  views?

Any ideas (prob self catering) on where to stay?

Thinking about a visit in the summer (will prob be our only summer hol) ... F loves Animal Park!  

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Centre Parcs!  It's fab, just over the road and a real good laugh  Wish I were going again   Love Amanda xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

I stayed there last year Elaine, it was alright, a good laugh. About an hour & half from Longleat though  We didn't bother


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Amanda said:


> Centre Parcs! It's fab, just over the road and a real good laugh  Wish I were going again  Love Amanda xx


Well that was number one choice but at £465 for a four night break is taking the mick, I think?
Or do I just have no idea about UK holiday prices?

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dee....yep that's expensive! Over £100 a night for self-catering  yeah right I'd pay that too  Well I did once but I was more flush then, not now though no way!


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

ElaineW said:


> Dee--thats cheap for Center parcs


These children things certainly change your priorities ...I thought that was mega exensive! LOL!
I've done 14 nights all inclusive in the carribean for under £400!!!!!!!

Still I am so so looking forward to taking the munchkins to Longleat cause they will love it!
I'll love it even more if someone knows of any cheaper option .... LOL!

Dee
xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hey Dee, if you get to go to Longleat, we'll have to meet up as it's not too far from me!

Love,

Sue xxx

P.S.  Center Parcs there is supposed to be really good, but I do agree that's expensive, but do keep an eye out for any offers.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Dee please let me know if you find somewhere good near longleat i have been wanting to go for a while now but i think chunk is too young to appreciate it this year but by next year he should be old enough (i think)

pam xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Frome is the nearest small town to Longleat (also Warminster isn't far, but I'd say Frome is nicer   ).  We have a best western motel in Frome, and you could google other B and Bs.  We are only 4 or 5 miles from Longleat and there are lots of nice shops and cafes in Frome.  IM for more info if you like!

Love,
Jen


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Couldn't resist!  We've got a bargain deal to go to Center Parc's next week for a mid week break!  We're very excited BUT Longleat Animal bit is closed in January!!!!

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

There is a Travel lodge about 10 mins from Longleat, I know they are not fab but not too costly. Also has a Little chef next to it, lots of lovely places to eat around though.

Longleat is great , don't know if you get Tesco club points? If you do you can exchange them for Longleat tickets, DH, the boys and I went for the total cost of £9.00 in club card vouchers, bargin!  

CJ x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

OMG

I was about to post the same question about Longleat the other night but forgot  

We are planning to visit the area esp for Longleat in April. I found a few B&B places in Warminster. Just waiting for DH approval.
Any bets I just book the place while still waiting


----------

